# Clockwork Recovery 5.0.2.7 For ODIN is HERE!



## ninrocket (Jan 27, 2012)

OK....so you want to flash 5.0.2.7 but can only find the .IMG file which is useless in ODIN.

Problem solved. Grab the ODIN version HERE!

P.S. for those that don't know this is THE best version recommended by the majority of ROM Chef's. Touchless version. Assembled and tested by me.

Peace!

No donations but will take the REP points.


----------



## cazper210 (May 18, 2012)

Worked like a charm i am back to 5.0.2.7 thanks bro


----------



## ninrocket (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad it worked. Peace.


----------

